# My chicks are hatching!!!



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I was getting a little concerned. I had a hen on eggs and she just gave up about two weeks along. I had another broody hen so I put her on them. After a week, nothing, so hubby and I checked and they were not even fertile. (These were all her eggs that she was nesting in the barn.)
So, I put surogate mama on 14 new eggs fresh from the barn. I was not sure if today was 21 or 22. Yesterday I could not hear peeping or ticking.
But just now I picked her up, poor thing is skin and bone and I will get busy fattening her back up, and held an egg to my ear and heard a peep. Then I noticed one shell mostly gone with the membrane still intact. (_HOW_ do they do that??!!??)
So there should soon be a nest of babies. :stars: 
And some of my grandchildren are coming over. They love to see this.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

How exciting!! You'll need to post pics of the brood once they "arrive"


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

Awe congrats this is awesome


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

liz said:


> You'll need to post pics of the brood once they "arrive"


Funny you would say "arrive" cuz I keep asking the mom how she is doing as if she is in labor or something.

I am sad because my granddaughter came over and I told her we had chicks hatching so we went out to see. The one who had broken the shell but not the membrane was dead. Its head seemed to have gotten stuck under its wing. Everybody always says not to help but I feel like I could have gotten the little guy out had I tried when I first saw it.
We got home tonight and two more were hatched and I could hear peeping and ticking from most of the others. I will post pix tomorrow.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Congrats! That's sad about the dead one though.  Please post pics soon!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

It is sad when they are so close to hatching. I had the same thing happen to one of the chicks. Not sure why but it was starting to hatch that night and I assumed that by morning it would be hatched out and it was almost out but dead when I checked the next morning. It has been a lot of fun watching the mom's raise the little ones.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

That's awesome news! Enjoy them, I love peeps! Hope you get lots of little hens! :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: Sorry about the dead one


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

Sorry about the loss  
hope the others do well


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I looks like we will have 9. Three duds one stillbirth and a Caesarean section. :wink:


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

awe congrats how adorable!! I can not wait til mine hatch


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww....sorry you lost the one...and duds happen, but look at those little fuzz balls!! I see 5 too :leap: 

Keets grow fast!!! And noisy :greengrin:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

They are adorable! Congrats!!


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

How exciting...I have just started getting into incubating..and right now have chicks in the incubator.

We have Black copper marans, RIR, and White Leghorns. I'm excited as its my first incubation and they should hatch August 13ths...  

Congrats


----------



## GoldCityGoats (Jun 18, 2011)

Congratulations on the healthy little ones  & condolences on those who didn't make it :sigh: It is sooooo hard to not help them, but try to be kind to yourself when you make the decision not to help. I have (typically) found that the ones I have helped out have difficulties of some sort later on or just don't make it. There is of course the exception to this rule and I actually helped a duckling into the world after she spent 3 days trying to hatch on her own and she did very well!! Congrats again!! :leap:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

AWWWWWW they are just darling!   :lovey: Look at the little one peeking out from under Moms butt!


----------



## BethC (Aug 1, 2011)

hehe I was just coming here to post the same thing (Well kinda...mine have been in an incubator in my kitchen) It's so exciting to see them hatch!! great pictures!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Congratulations!! Those little balls of fuzz are just so precious. Wish they would stay that cuteLOL


----------

